# Saw my first daytona blue GTR today.



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

All I can say is perfect:bowdown1:

By far the best colour!

If you haven't seen one in person you badly need to.

Think I might need one:smokin:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Don't do it. keep yours and mod the sh1t out of it!


----------



## big_jim (Dec 7, 2011)

Daytona Blue?
Is that just a colour or a special model?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

It's just a colour on the new (MY11 and onwards) models. Very sexy looking metallic blue with a lot of metallic flake in it. Gorgeous in the sunshine


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

was behind one in cardiff the other week (about 6 weeks ago)

really sweet colour, if i was ordering / buying id go for that

here is Gio's creation (Hipo Mk2)


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

^^^if i ever buy a GTR35 it got to be that colour:thumbsup:^^^


----------



## big_jim (Dec 7, 2011)

Pretty sure my local nissan dealer has had one of these for weeks.
Colliers in Birmingham, warwick road.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> Don't do it. keep yours and mod the sh1t out of it!


 I can't stop thinking about it now lol

It goes so well with the My11-12 alloys too.

Funny thing is I never liked blue on photos and videos, but when I saw it I was like Ohhh.... OHHHHHH..... Shiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeet lol


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I like it in some lights, hate it in others. Overall it's a bit "meh".


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

I love it! (not being biased! ) 
slightly off topic..
what wheels are those in the pics?
Are those Recaro Sportster CS seats? look great!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow! Perfection!!! Love the seats,wheels and brakes! Blue looks like Calsonic too! My lottery numbers need to come up 

Edit: the rear 21s sits very nicely but does it rub? 




matty32 said:


> was behind one in cardiff the other week (about 6 weeks ago)
> 
> really sweet colour, if i was ordering / buying id go for that
> 
> here is Gio's creation (Hipo Mk2)


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

At the risk of being flamed pretty much all the standard colours are a bit boring, even if they look nice.

Until the blue came along the only colourful colour was red. (you know what I mean)
The other options were from a black and white film.
Yes, the blue is nice in the sun. But other than that it's another colour follwing the sensible Nissan GT-R tradition on being fairly discreet.

While all colours look nice on GT-Rs when the car is viewed in isolation, they are very common colours on todays roads. At the GTROC AGM the pic showing the R35s in a line consisted of one red car and all the rest were monochrome.
Something like 80% of all cars sold now are white, black or shades of grey. Be different!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Something like 80% of all cars sold now are white, black or shades of grey


Does that make them....50 shades of grey? :chuckle:

Ok I'll get my coat


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

big_jim said:


> Pretty sure my local nissan dealer has had one of these for weeks.
> Colliers in Birmingham, warwick road.


yep still there saw it when picking mine up from service the weekend
must say it did look the dogs


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

CT17 said:


> At the risk of being flamed pretty much all the standard colours are a bit boring, even if they look nice.
> 
> Until the blue came along the only colourful colour was red. (you know what I mean)
> The other options were from a black and white film.
> ...


thats why i have a RED one.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

I have a Daytona blue, But would prefer this










Dave


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

i dont know...every time I see a GTR i think ohhh thats a nice colour. 
Saw an RS5 in blue and liked that over the smiler GTR blue. 

I can never make my mind up.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Im a car painter by trade. I bought the Daytona blue one , The colour doesnt look great until its clean, But fantastic in the sun, looks like mild metal flake from the 70s with loads of colour in the flakes.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

and now i like red!


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Blue lloks great when clean and the sun is on it, but drab when dirty or when the sun isn't shining. Overall, I'd find it a bit irritating. I'd like to see a metallic blue a few shades lighter.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Personally Daytona blue is my fav for the 35, well behind Red of course :chuckle:


----------



## W13NTD (Aug 4, 2012)

got to say the best colour is the V-Spec Opal Black...... not just saying it because i have that colour but its the best all rounder....black in the night dark purple in the day and a sexy shiney purple in the sun.....cant go wrong


----------



## SamAdey (Apr 24, 2011)

Daytona Blue in Cardiff ?- must be me then isn't it...


----------



## SAMBAVANMAN (Nov 1, 2012)

That looks really nice are those wheels and seats standard? I have looked at a few Track Pack GT-Rs and i think the blue interior looks shocking who thinks up the interior colours.


----------



## SamAdey (Apr 24, 2011)

Standard black with red trim Recaros. Agree the blue TP seating is dodgy.


----------



## NBS (Oct 26, 2011)

Might start off blue but oddly white dots seem to appear quite quickly


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

seats are ****ing brill , its the thing i miss most about my RS4


----------



## Vikkick (Dec 21, 2015)

*Daytona Blue*

Does anyone own one in this colour? I want to see it in person before committing to a buy. Manchester area or the North west. Thank you

Vikki


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

NBS said:


> Might start off blue but oddly white dots seem to appear quite quickly


can you elaborate on this please...


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Does any one know what wheels these are ??


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

nick the tubman said:


> can you elaborate on this please...


It stone chips to buggery...


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

ahh... I see. so a front end wrap would be essential.
I know the black is supposed to be the worst - and have seen some badly chipped white ones as well 
the paint on cars these days is pathetically weak. my new BMW is peppered already, after just 5 months. 
why don't the manufacturers add extra lacquer to the front to help ?


----------

